

What you can buy with $8 billion - 5yearFreshman
http://nooneisreadingmy.blogspot.com/2011/02/to-nasa-from-me-re-what-you-can-buy-for.html

======
uvince
Hmmm, let me guess. For $8 Billion you can buy enough coke to keep Sean Parker
from being portrayed in any major motion pictures for the rest of the century?

------
draz
and to that NASA will respond, "$8 billion isn't cool. You know what's cool?
$1 trillion." Ugh, where are the flying cars I was promised, by 2000...?

